# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Desktop PC Infinity Gear Model R5 RTX Rev.1

## moutoulos

Πωλείται:

Για λογαριασμό φίλου ο συγκεκριμένος Desktop υπολογιστής. 
Δεν είναι όμως ο Rev.2, που υπάρχει στο Link, αλλά ο Rev.1.

Η διαφορά τους είναι οτι ο Rev.1 είχε για επεξεργαστή τον 
Ryzen 5 2600 (3.4Ghz), αντί του 
Ryzen 5 3600 (3.6Ghz) που έχει ο Rev.2.

Είχε αγοραστεί πρίν περίπου 6 μήνες 1500€, και έχει 3 χρόνια εγγύηση. 
Δίνεται στην τιμή των 700€. Ο υπολογιστής βρίσκεται στην Πάτρα.

 *Link* (Infinity Gear Model R5 RTX Rev.2)

----------


## moutoulos



----------

